
John Carmack Keynote at Oculus Connect 5 (2018) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW6tgBcN_fA
======
andrewstuart
Carmack's talks can be very long, but if you can find an evening to sit in
front of YouTube, settle in to the couch, you'll be startled by just how smart
this guy is. Deep, in depth discussion on highly technical topics for a long
period of time with barely a word mis-said.

Anyone interested in programming should watch at least one long Carmack talk.

~~~
keyle
Also he packs a lot of information in his talks. Some keynote speakers can
talk for hours reiterating the same stuff. With Carmack, you travel the tech
landscape at a very fast pace, time flies.

------
Relys
John Carmack is a goddamn national treasure.

~~~
tosh
I love how refreshingly honest his keynotes are.

------
diveanon
One of the greatest programmers of the modern age.

He's the type of genius that could have done anything in the field he set his
mind to.

I'm really glad it was video games and not ad tech.

------
tosh
related: Quest and Rift S are shipping now

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/21/oculus-quest-and-rift-s-
no...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/21/oculus-quest-and-rift-s-now-
shipping/)

------
warp
(2018)

~~~
tosh
added

